# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  PAZIN i UMAG - osnivanje Grupe solidarne razmjene :)

## Danci_Krmed

Čujte i počujte pazinjani i umageži, dolaze zanimljive aktivnosti u Vašim gradovima!  Nema više gunđanja da se u provincijama ništa ne dešava :p

*Rasprava na temu 'Grupe solidarne razmjene' u Pazinu i Umagu* 		     		Zaklada za poticanje  partnerstva i razvoja civilnog društva organizira raspravu na temu:  'Grupe solidarne razmjene' koja će se održati u Pazinu, 24. siječnja  2013. godine u Vijećnici Grada Pazina, na adresi Družbe Sv. Ćirila i  Metoda 10, s početkom u  17:00 sati.  
 Ista rasprava održati će se 28. siječnja 2013.  godine u Pučkom otvorenom učilištu Umag, na adresi Trgovačka 6, s  početkom u  18:00 sati.



  		Zaklada za poticanje partnerstva i razvoja  civilnog društva u suradnji s Grupom solidarne razmjene Pula, Gradom  Pazinom i Savjetom mladih Grada Pazina organizira raspravu u Pazinu. 
 Raspravu u Umagu organizira Zaklada u suradnji s Grupom solidarne razmjene Pula te Pučkim otvorenim učilištem Umag. 
 Pozivamo sve zainteresirane građane, proizvođače  hrane te ostalu zainteresiranu javnost da nam se pridruže na raspravi.  Za više informacija nazovite 052/212-938 ili 099/317 70 72 (Andrej Pevec). Za više informacija o Grupi solidarne razmjene kliknite ovdje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma bravo za pokret u Istri!
Makar najradije bi kvocala što u mom gradu opet nema ništa

----------


## Danci_Krmed

bit će, vjerojatno za mjesec-dva, u ovom mahu su išli u ta dva mjesta ali u planu su Poreč, Labin i Rovinj za sad vjerojatno kroz vrijeme i još koji.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

i onda nema gunđanja ;p

----------

